# A bird I loved with all my heart... a true member of the family and best friend.



## TRose (May 22, 2011)

Sweet Bird

Not everyone might read this... I know it is long... and that's okay . I just wanted to put some memories of him down so that others would know how special he is... with 16 years of memories though... it is impossible to tell everything, so I will say what I can. I wish I could attach videos . 

Jake birdie was a member of our family. I grew up with him.. he was 6 months old and lived 16 wonderful years with our family. We took him everywhere with us... he was a favorite at the library and many other places. He ate just about every meal with us... he always would go around to every plate of our family at the table to make sure they didn't have anything different that he wasn't getting (of course he couldn't eat everything but he sampled the things that were good for him). He survived a lot and he went very suddenly. He was a great friend who always knew when one of us was upset. He would seek out that person and sit with them. He love to talk to socks and feet (lol I don't know why).. he just loved it. He picked up many different words...once heard my mom yell at my brother saying "you do it and you do it right now"... that made quite an impression on him and he would repeat that when he was mad about something. He also copied my mom's laugh. It was more than mimicking though because he knew what he was saying. He always said the things at the right time. He gave great kisses and hugs. He would yawn at night if one of my parents started petting him close to his bedtime..maybe more for us then he need to because we would always say "awww sleepy birdie". He would make little "houses" out of a lot of things... blankets with inlets, boxes, and even a couple of times... paper bags. He liked to be told he was a big bird and would get upset if you called him little. He loved mirrors and would sit and say "Jake's a pretty pretty birdie... he is" ...because we would always say "he is" after he said he was pretty and he pick up on it. He would sit in windows for hours watching birds outside that we feed. He never spoke "bird language" to them... he would try to talk to them in English.. saying "hello Jake", "pretty bird", or "give me a kiss". He was a member of my family that I loved dearly. 

What happened to him... He had a little arthritis in his leg from a injury when he was just a few years old.. so Friday May 13th my mom told me she was taking him to the vet the next day to see if they had any recommendations to help with it in cold weather. He was perfectly healthy but she just wanted to check. She took him in on Saturday, May 14th. The vet gave him an anti-inflammatory shot, a vitamin shot, and did a nasal flush. Unfortunately the vet did not ask my mom before doing these things... because my mom would have told the vet only one thing at a time. However, he left the vet in high spirits.. talking and being his usual self. He even made a stop at the library with my parents and greeted everyone there. That night mom told me he seemed a little tired.. he had a full day though. He walked to each of my parents, across the bed they were watching tv on, and gave them each kisses. Then he walked down to the end of the bed towards his cage like he always did when he was ready for bed. My mom told him goodnight and put him up for the night. He replied "goodnight" as he always does. My mom got up around 3 AM and went to the bathroom and he said "Jake" where it sounded more like a question then a statement.. it was his way of asking who was up... as he does when he hears people up when he isn't awake... (he always thinks it is unfair for him to be in bed if everyone isn't). Mom said "its just me jakebird". The next morning he was gone.. we estimate around 7:30- 8 AM and my mom uncovered him about 8:15. He was probably trying to wait till my parents were awake. I am guessing he had a reaction to something. It was with very little warning.. we have seen him sick before but the symptoms he showed that night was not like other times. . I thought I would get some warning such as him being sick... (I know birds do not usually show it but in the past there were signs). I am sure he would be here today if we had not taken him to the vet. I am sure she was just trying to help him... but something happened. I wish we would have known so that we could have sat with him and he wouldn't have been alone. I was away at college and I haven't seen him for a couple of weeks because I temporarily live away... I never got to say goodbye. 

I haven't been able to write this before now because I just couldn't yet. He was really the bundle of joy in our family. He loved Christmas and looking at the lights on the tree and playing with the wrapping paper. He loved the food at Thanksgiving. He has been there through every major event in my life. He was so much more than a pet to us... he was family. He always thought he was a human and we loved him that way. I will think about him every day. I miss him so much and his passing has left a whole in our family. I wanted to write this so others could get to know him a little and I wanted more people to know about his passing rather than just our family. He was such a special birdie. 

Love you Jakebird.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello TRose welcome to the forum

I am so sorry for your loss  he sounded so lovely and he is so gorgeous


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

He sounds like a very special friend. I am really sorry to hear about his passing. In the first pic, I can see in his eyes that he loves whoever is taking his picture. Sometimes you can just tell.


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Jake  I have tears in my eyes from reading your story, he sounded like such a lovely little bird. RIP Jake


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello. Welcome to the forum. I am so sorry for your loss. Remember the good times.  RIP Jake.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry TRose...he was greatly loved. Thank you for sharing your special boy with us. RIP Jakebird.:angel:


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I am so sorry... He looked gorgeous.
RPI Jakebird. You were truly wonderful.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he was an awesome bird... a very loving companion, for sure. im sorry to hear of your loss.

rest in peace jake


----------



## TRose (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone... it's nice reading your comments about him and knowing others are thinking about him. Jake was really a good bird. I wish I could have found this forum before and shared some fun stories about him . They each have such great unique personalities .


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can still share stories about him, there's nothing wrong with that. We would love to hear about his antics when you're ready.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Jake sounds like a very sweet and special bird. I'm sure he was well loved and will be dearly missed. You made a wonderful life for him.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

He sounds like such a sweet little boy, I can't imagine what you must be going through


----------



## TRose (May 22, 2011)

He was very sweet. Everything kind of reminds my family of him right now... still finding little feathers all over the place. It is kind of a relief also in a way because it doesn't feel like he is truely gone. Jake always played with my mom's watch when she wasn't paying attention... and he would pull out the tab on the side and stop the time. We would always laugh about it because he was very sneaky and she wouldn't know it. She would be going about her day and her watch would say it was 8pm and really it was like 11 and it would be hours before she realized what happened . Sometimes I would see him do it and wouldn't say anything because I always liked him to get away with his little joke . Then tonight we were sitting there talking and my mom looked down and her watch was stopped.. the tab pulled out... I even looked at it and it wasn't lose or easy to do. I'm sure she caught it on something today but still.. I like to think it was Jake saying "hi" .


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

If it happens again then you will know its Jake


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's too sweet! I love the things they leave behind to remind us...


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

It's wonderful how his spirit is still with you.
Memories never die.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, he sounds like he was such a friendly and cheeky little guy. I'm sure he was very happy when he passed. Very loved by everyone. You sound like you have lots of very funny and happy stories to share with us, would love to hear more eventually.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

so very sorry for your loss..


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Have you thought of buying a new baby when you feel better? I know it might be too early right now, but you have experience with cockatiels and would know how to make friends with the baby very quick... I think a new baby would give you a lot of joy.


----------



## TRose (May 22, 2011)

I've thought about getting another birdie. My mom and I talked a little today... it is just to quiet in our house now... he didn't even make a lot of noise but we were always playing with him. He always sat with us watching tv or whatever we were doing. My parents are at my place now... I'm going back home for the summer to WV and it needs to be a decision for the family because we are still together a lot. My mom said she just couldn't because she couldn't get that attached to another bird. Like I said.. he really was like a member of the family and it feels like we lost a member of our immediate family. I've never had that happen before. I told her that it wouldn't be replacing Jake but we might consider it. Especially getting a bird off of petfinder or something... it would be nice to give one a good home. I just don't know what we will do yet... it is still to early and to fresh to try to get another bird but I wouldn't rule it out for me anyways. I sort of feel like her right now though... not sure if I can handle losing another one... even if they are with us for a long time. I think it is a lot of how Jake went also... it was such a shock. He was very healthy and while not extremely young... I thought he would be around for another 5-7 years at least. Not knowing what really caused him to pass also worries me. I know I shouldn't dwell on it though.. he would want us to remember all of the great experiences with him. So that is sort of my long-winded response to that  lol


----------



## TRose (May 22, 2011)

I also wanted to say thank you to everyone that has been so nice  it has really help even just talking about him and everyone's nice comments!


----------



## fantasi2424 (Jul 19, 2011)

jakebird was really special, i have never heard another tiel doing all these things and behave like human.. i'm sorry for your loss, many time vets do mistakes, i know how it feels.. at least now he is fine and fly high.. we all will meet again with our loved ones right?!


----------



## luckybag1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Trose, i really feel your loss and i am so sorry that Jake passed away. He sounds like he had the most loving and wonderful life with you and your family. Please take comfort in that you gave him a wonderful home. I loved hearing about your wonderful memories of Jake and the nicest thing you and your family can do is to keep him in your heart and think about him, that way you keep him alive in your heart forever. I read that you are thinking of getting another tiel, do it if it is right for you and your family. If you do get another one, it will be one very lucky little tiel! Your loss has touched me as a few days ago my little baby Luckybags passed on and like you and your family i am heartbroken and lost without him, and although i miss him terribly i know i gave him a good home and i keep him alive in my heart. Thank you for sharing your thoughts with us all. RIP Lovely Jake.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss...fly free little one fly free.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow! I am really sorry for your loss.


----------



## munnith (Aug 28, 2011)

tears rolling over my cheek  he looks so adorable and sounded very special. RIP jake


----------

